# how long for hair to grow



## vegaschik99

Zak is shaved but I want him to have a long coat, how long (guestimate) will it take for his hair to grow?


----------



## The A Team

Guess it depends on the dog....and how long you want it. To the floor? Just fuller?

If he's shaved and you want it to the floor, I'm thinking you'll have a while to wait - probably several months, if not more.


----------



## revakb2

They say Maltese hair grows like human hair - about 1/2 inch a month.


----------



## jmm

At least a year if you want a full coat. It also depends on the dog (just like some people have hair the grows faster or slower, dogs do too) and a lot on the grooming.


----------



## LJSquishy

It really depends on his coat type whether or not you can grow him out. If he ends up having a curly or really wavy coat, it's best to keep it short (although not as short as it currently is).

It takes about a year to grow a full coat (to the floor) but it also takes a LOT of grooming and daily care. Also, you must be sure not to flick/twist your wrist at the ends of their hair (when it gets longer) or it may break and damage the coat. There are lots of members here who can teach you the proper technique and suggest products to get you started. 

My favorite brush for a Maltese coat is the Madan Pin Brush -- it's amazing!


----------



## ilovemymaltese

Also, if you have carpetted stairs in your home and your malts use them a lot, it will break and damage the ends of the hairs, so the coat will not touch the floor exactly, but still very long and flowy. But if you have a great coat, then maybe it will. Depends on the grade of hair.

And most maltese show dogs have their coats rapped and banded, so their hair tends to grow faster. Hair always grows faster when it's banded back or put in ponytails, for humans and malts.


----------



## Ladysmom

From his picture, it doesn't look like he has the proper silk coat. His coat looks more cottony/curly and would do better in a puppy cut. I know he came from a breeder who was breeding designer mixes. They generally use dogs who are pretty far from the breed standard. Those gorgeous silk coats are no accident, but a result of very careful breeding and knowledge of genetics.

[attachment=55339:Zak001.jpg]


----------



## ilovemymaltese

I agree with Marj. Is he a mix? But he is adorable in a puppy cut anyways!


----------



## bellaratamaltese

I've grown out dogs from a close shave to a full coat in a year, so it is possible but I was working with a correct coat. That no ear hair and face hair is going to be a challenge for you though, since that is the slowest growing part of the coat. 

I would like to see a pic of him when his tail is up and he isn't hunched over so hope you can take some more!!


----------



## lottapaws

I may be remembering incorrectly, but I thought she had posted that Zak just went to that designer breeder for a brief time and then they decided not to keep him after breeding him to one of their poms (and not liking the outcome). Friends had given the maltese to the designer dog breeder so there is no telling the origin of the poor little fellow. I am glad he is now in a furever home to be loved and cared for rather than shuffled around like pocket change. 

It may take a while to grow his coat, but during that time, you can work on his growing accustomed to being groomed. And even if his coat doesn't look like the beautiful show dogs' coats, he'll still be handsome, right?!!!!


----------



## Ladysmom

QUOTE (lottapaws @ Jul 30 2009, 02:07 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=811405


> And even if his coat doesn't look like the beautiful show dogs' coats, he'll still be handsome, right?!!!![/B]


I agree. :thmbup: 

Even though Zak doesn't have the correct coat, it sounds like he is a sweet and wonderful boy. As with many of these rescues, they may be pretty far from the breed standard, but they are beautiful in their own way.


----------



## vegaschik99

Yes he is "pure bred" maltese. Definantly not a show quality or properly bred and I had originally wanted the good breeding so I would have that nice coat but then Zak came into opportunity and I just wanted to give him a good home. I will be taking him to the vet in the next week or 2 to get neutered since he's isn't breeding worthy, but he is definantly best friend/family worthy. I was drawn to the maltese for their long coats so I will have to try to get a decent long coat but either way he's in the family for life. Thank you for all your information I'm sure I will have plenty of questions to come.


----------



## Ladysmom

QUOTE (vegaschik99 @ Jul 30 2009, 12:31 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=811528


> Yes he is "pure bred" maltese. Definantly not a show quality or properly bred and I had originally wanted the good breeding so I would have that nice coat but then Zak came into opportunity and I just wanted to give him a good home. I will be taking him to the vet in the next week or 2 to get neutered since he's isn't breeding worthy, but he is definantly best friend/family worthy. I was drawn to the maltese for their long coats so I will have to try to get a decent long coat but either way he's in the family for life. Thank you for all your information I'm sure I will have plenty of questions to come.[/B]


Sometimes the Maltese who find us aren't quite the picture we had in our mind, but are just as beautiful in their own way. Best friend/family worthy is much more important than a long coat.

You can keep his face and tail longer even if he doesn't have the proper coat. Lady is a rescue, too, and although her coat isn't the worst I've seen, it's still too cottony to grow long. The hair on her body has a nice shine to it and will part when it's long enough, but her chest and legs are too cottony. When I first adopted her and let her hair grow, I couldn't figure out why it grew out instead of down like the Maltese in pictures. :biggrin:


----------



## jpsnagi

We recently got Snowy, he is 4 months old. He is a very friendly boy and has brought so much love to our family. 
His hair got matted in places, although we were grooming him every other day. So the groomer suggested that we clip his hair short, almost shaved.
I was so sad; he has been a bit quieter. We are trying to keep him cheerful, but I feel it was drastic for him. 
We do not plan to keep long hair, but short length, like 2-3". How long with that take to grow that?


----------



## Kilo

jpsnagi said:


> We recently got Snowy, he is 4 months old. He is a very friendly boy and has brought so much love to our family.
> His hair got matted in places, although we were grooming him every other day. So the groomer suggested that we clip his hair short, almost shaved.
> I was so sad; he has been a bit quieter. We are trying to keep him cheerful, but I feel it was drastic for him.
> We do not plan to keep long hair, but short length, like 2-3". How long with that take to grow that?


Been there, done that lol. My two malt boys spend a lot of time running around the yard with their chihuaha sister. Almost no amount of grooming will keep them from looking like little dumpster dogs lol. I don't limit them from their play at the expense of them staying pretty and you can tell their so much happier because of it. So yah ive had to do quite a few shaves to get rid of mainly belly mattes because its the only area i jave trouble brushing out. In my experience after 8-12 weeks theyll be back to 2-3 inches in length. Maybe a bit longer.


----------



## jpsnagi

Thanks for the reply. He is getting used to his short coat and playful with us.
We got a sweater for him as the wintery weather is almost here. He does not like his sweater.


----------



## wkomorow

jpsnagi said:


> We recently got Snowy, he is 4 months old. He is a very friendly boy and has brought so much love to our family.
> His hair got matted in places, although we were grooming him every other day. So the groomer suggested that we clip his hair short, almost shaved.
> I was so sad; he has been a bit quieter. We are trying to keep him cheerful, but I feel it was drastic for him.
> We do not plan to keep long hair, but short length, like 2-3". How long with that take to grow that?


It is important to not only brush but also comb him out every day if there hair is longer. But in truth not all Malt hair is the same, some Malts are easier than others to keep. Their hair also grows out at different rates. He should be 2 inches in three months.


----------

